# I'm so happy



## Rich L (Aug 3, 2013)

Hearthstone got me in touch with a gentleman named Randy who restores Hearthstone stoves.I told them I was looking for a old Hearthstone One.They said Randy restores them and gave me his number.Some weeks went by after I called Randy with no feed back.So a week ago Randy calls and ask if I was still interested in the "One" ?I said yes .He said he would rebuild it and bring it to me for $1400,00.I said I'm waiting for him and the stove as we speak.Man I feel like a kid at Christmas time.I 'm hyperventilating just thinking about it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2013)

Opening a stove museum Rich? 

Congrats on realizing your dream.


----------



## Rich L (Aug 3, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Opening a stove museum Rich?
> 
> Congrats on realizing your dream.


 
Thanks,The LOPI is being sold and the Mansfield will go where it is and the "One" will be in the basement where the Mansfield is.This will be a Hearthstone home.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2013)

Rich L said:


> Thanks,The LOPI is being sold and the Mansfield will go where it is and the "One" will be in the basement where the Mansfield is.This will be a Hearthstone home.


 

Like a rock...


----------



## Defiant (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the old H1, pics or it never happened


----------



## Rich L (Aug 3, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Love the old H1, pics or it never happened


 
It hasn't happen yet.I'm waiting for that final "It's ready call get your boys ready ".Then we'll set a time to receive it and four of us will lug it in all nearly eight hundred pounds of it.I guess the biggest problem I'll have is how do I post a picture or two once everything is all set.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 3, 2013)

She is a heavy one, well worth it


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2013)

Moving an H1 is hernia territory. Use the force Rich and be careful. Leverage and wheels are wonderful helps.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 4, 2013)

For the curious this is an H1.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 4, 2013)

Is that stove efficient,or is it a smoke dragon?


----------



## Rich L (Aug 4, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Is that stove efficient,or is it a smoke dragon?


 
It's the greatest stove I ever came in contact with.I always like telling the story of my first experience with the H1.Many years ago I was at my cousin's ski lodge in Maine which had the H1 in it.We built a fire that Friday night that we arrived.Once that thing got going it was so hot in the lodge we were walking around in our underware.The lodge was about 3000sq feet.We eventually put on cloths to go outside in below zero temps just to cool off.We built one fire which kept that place heated all weekend.We didn't dare put any more wood in that thing.We wanted the stove to cool down and I guess it did after we left.That was an amazing experience.My cousin sold the lodge but told me I could have the stove since I loved it so much.I could not figure how to move it so I left it.Now my H1 will be coming to me.A dream come true.


----------



## Rich L (Aug 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> For the curious this is an H1.
> 
> Man beautiful picture.Where did you get it ?The only thing that has me wonder is the H1 I remember had a 10 inch oval going into a 8 inch pipe.The stove in the picture doesn't have the 10 inch oval.I wonder why ?


----------



## Rich L (Aug 4, 2013)

begreen said:


> Moving an H1 is hernia territory. Use the force Rich and be careful. Leverage and wheels are wonderful helps.


 
There'll be four of us plus an Eseaclera stair climber.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't imagine it heating better than the Manny.

Grabbed the pic here:

http://www.mazzeosinc.com/57657/Discontinued-Wood-Stoves.html


----------



## Rich L (Aug 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Can't imagine it heating better than the Manny.
> 
> Grabbed the pic here:
> 
> http://www.mazzeosinc.com/57657/Discontinued-Wood-Stoves.html


 
The Manny is great but it's just a shadow of what the H1 can do.That pictured H1 maybe a earlier or later model of the 0ne I knew.I'll call them when I get a chance and ask them why that model doesn't have the 10 inch oval to 8 inch.


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2013)

The H1 is not as nearly as efficient as the Mansfield, it has a single, low secondary tube.  But it has a big belly that will put out the heat when well fed.


----------



## Rich L (Aug 4, 2013)

begreen said:


> The H1 is not as nearly as efficient as the Mansfield, it has a single, low secondary tube. But it has a big belly that will put out the heat when well fed.


 
It was not just the heat the "One" put out that was outstanding it was also the fact that we filled it and got it going good damp it down it put out crazy heat for the whole weekend on one load.For me that's more than just efficient it's miraculous.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice looking classic stove, for sure!  Can't wait to see your restored stove installed and burning a fire!


----------



## Rich L (Aug 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Nice looking classic stove, for sure! Can't wait to see your restored stove installed and burning a fire!


 
 How and what do I need to put pictures on the forum.I might as well get to know while I'm waiting for the stove.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 5, 2013)

This might help you,
Putting images into your forums posts


----------



## Rich L (Aug 5, 2013)

Defiant said:


> This might help you,
> Putting images into your forums posts


 
Thanks.Pictures are on the way.


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)

I can answer that Q...that's my H1 that I rebuilt. I drove 4hrs way back in the hills of KY to buy it. The poor thing was sitting out in the yard uncovered. It had been overfired(best guess is coal) & the baffle was melted through. It was missing the intake collar & flapper, the top oval flue collar, the bimetallic coil that operates the intake of air and a few other things. The original top collar was oval, but they don't make them anymore, so I bought the full round to replace it. I think the full round is less restrictive since I had was able cut off some brick corners & make the exit opening larger. My original build thread is on here someplace. Thanks to Defiant scrounging for me I have the bimetallic coil which works perfect.


Rich, I see on another thread you have the H1 installed......still waiting for pic's!


----------



## Rich L (Oct 26, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> I can answer that Q...that's my H1 that I rebuilt. I drove 4hrs way back in the hills of KY to buy it. The poor thing was sitting out in the yard uncovered. It had been overfired(best guess is coal) & the baffle was melted through. It was missing the intake collar & flapper, the top oval flue collar, the bimetallic coil that operates the intake of air and a few other things. The original top collar was oval, but they don't make them anymore, so I bought the full round to replace it. I think the full round is less restrictive since I had was able cut off some brick corners & make the exit opening larger. My original build thread is on here someplace. Thanks to Defiant scrounging for me I have the bimetallic coil which works perfect.
> 
> 
> Rich, I see on another thread you have the H1 installed......still waiting for pic's!


Yo Motor,Bro.Bart supplied that picture from a store in Maine.I can't make out your location signature it looks like Eastern Tenn.So where are you really ?If you are in Tenn. I'm wondering how did a company in Maine get the picture of your beautiful stove ?
   I don't have the gizmos to generate pictures.Though I will give a written report once the "One" is performing.It's in the basement.


----------



## Rich L (Oct 26, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> I can answer that Q...that's my H1 that I rebuilt. I drove 4hrs way back in the hills of KY to buy it. The poor thing was sitting out in the yard uncovered. It had been overfired(best guess is coal) & the baffle was melted through. It was missing the intake collar & flapper, the top oval flue collar, the bimetallic coil that operates the intake of air and a few other things. The original top collar was oval, but they don't make them anymore, so I bought the full round to replace it. I think the full round is less restrictive since I had was able cut off some brick corners & make the exit opening larger. My original build thread is on here someplace. Thanks to Defiant scrounging for me I have the bimetallic coil which works perfect.
> 
> 
> Rich, I see on another thread you have the H1 installed......still waiting for pic's!


  Motor7 you did a great job restoring that stove.How did you acquire the know how to do it?My restorer works for Hearthstone and he rebuilds Hearthstone stoves on the side.He says he's of a dying breed and here you are way down south.He's up in Vermont.What a conversation you two would have about stove restorations.


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rich, Bart grabbed the photo off here in one of my earlier threads & I am in TN.  As for knowing how to rebuild one, well let's just say they are like a puzzle, they do seem overwhelming to disassemble and fix. But the reality is that someone put it together, so it has to come apart then go back together assuming it isn't warped so bad no new parts won't fit. I just did as much research as I could then dove in. For some reason the search engine here can't find my old build thread....don't know what happened to it.

Anyway, Jim Casavant at Hearthstone helped me run down some parts and answered a bunch of questions for me....great guy. I spent around $600 on parts, so you guy did your rebuild for a fair price since it is a lot of work. Here are some before pic's:


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)

All in all the damage was limited to parts that could be replaced. The frame and stone are in remarkable shape considering that there was a 2,000 degree fire in side of it to melt that baffle. Here it is all done and in my shop before getting hauled up to the new house:





I really don't like the frame color, it was not what I thought it would be and it's not holding up well at all. I think I am going to re-paint it classic black....gloss black.

On the way to the new house:





plugged in in the basement:


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)

and the house:


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)

See what happens when you can't post your OWN pictures???? We take over for ya


----------



## webbie (Oct 26, 2013)

We once had a used HS 1 - heavy as heck....at the shop. We took it on a trade-in....

I remember loading it up in a guys truck and he was asking about our return policy. My manager (an ex-Marine) looked at him and said:
"Captain, this is a one way trip - and the ship is sailing your way"......

One of those little sayings at the right time....I'll never forget. We were chuckling....no way we were gonna lift that monster again. If he didn't like it, it was time to use it as an aircraft carrier anchor or grind it into furnace cement (HearthStone made some great cement - we used it to build Upland Stoves).


----------



## Rich L (Oct 26, 2013)

Motor7 what you did with that stove was very impressive really remarkable.Ya Jim at Heartstone is a great resource.What would they do without him ?
Are those sheets of metal around your stove ?Why did you do that besides maybe protecting the walls!Also what kind of pipe is that ?It  looks like a T.What is the reason for it ? Well after viewing your pictures I'm considering getting the gizmos needed to do it.How did you do yours?Take care.


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 26, 2013)

The metal is diamond plate aluminium. I mounted it to the wall using 1/2" spacers so no heat beats on the mortar and cinder block. I have no idea what high temps can do to the wall and I don't want to find out the hard way.

Yes, that is a Dura Vent T. I put that there so I can use Sooteater to clean my flue from the basement without having to climb up onto my 10/12 pitch metal roof. So far it has worked fine, but at least once a year I still have to get up there pull off my flue cap and clean the cap. I clean the flue in Jan, then again in spring after burning season is over.


----------



## Rich L (Oct 27, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> The metal is diamond plate aluminium. I mounted it to the wall using 1/2" spacers so no heat beats on the mortar and cinder block. I have no idea what high temps can do to the wall and I don't want to find out the hard way.
> 
> Yes, that is a Dura Vent T. I put that there so I can use Sooteater to clean my flue from the basement without having to climb up onto my 10/12 pitch metal roof. So far it has worked fine, but at least once a year I still have to get up there pull off my flue cap and clean the cap. I clean the flue in Jan, then again in spring after burning season is over.


Thanks for the info.Does the diamond plate reflect the heat into the room?What ,you put the sooteater into the T?I thought all you had to do was put it into the stove.What is your method? I notice in another post where you stated you used 8 cords of wood a heating season.Man I would of no way thought you'd use that much wood in a southern state like Tenn.That's more wood than I use in Mass.What gives ?


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, I reckon it does reflect some heat, but I didn't run it much without it, so nothing to compare it to.

On the H1 to sooteat you have to drop the baffle inside and remove it to get access to the flue. It's kind of a pain, so I put the T in so I don't have to go through that hassle. 

Yep, 8 cords. However I ran the stove 24/7 from mid Nov to March and the uninsulated basement really made ao I had to stoke it full every 8 hrs. Since i have now insulated the basement I hope this winter wil be a bit different.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 27, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> and the house:


Can i borrow your house M7 ? I have just the place in the woods for it, now occupied by my falling down cabin.
Some stonework over that cement block would take this place to the next level.


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 27, 2013)

We thought about stone and maybe at a later date will do that. I'll post up a pic when I get it all texture painted, I think it will look much better...I hate the look of block

Hey just order the logs & start building....only took me two years...lol


----------



## Rich L (Oct 29, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> Yes, I reckon it does reflect some heat, but I didn't run it much without it, so nothing to compare it to.
> 
> On the H1 to sooteat you have to drop the baffle inside and remove it to get access to the flue. It's kind of a pain, so I put the T in so I don't have to go through that hassle.
> 
> Yep, 8 cords. However I ran the stove 24/7 from mid Nov to March and the uninsulated basement really made ao I had to stoke it full every 8 hrs. Since i have now insulated the basement I hope this winter wil be a bit different.


Good idea with the T for the Sooteater.Ya your insulation should make a big difference.When I tell the story of my first encounter with the One and how it provided heat from Friday night to Sunday morning on one load of wood I forgot to ad that the  ski lodge was brand new and totaling insulated which keep the heat from escaping.


----------

